# Road Bike vs. Hybrid Bike in NYC



## salshawusa (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello, I would appreciate your input and opinions about whether I should get a road bike or a hybrid bike. I last rode a bicycle in middle school, I am now 30 years old. I am 5'11 and weigh about 190 pounds. I live in NYC and wish to casually ride around town, to run errands (as I don't have a car in the city), enjoy central park, etc. I have back pain from an auto accident. While I appreciate what LBS can offer, given my fairly new desires to ride bikes, I want to first get a hang on basic bikes. To be honest, I am not sure how much I will ride or if this is just a phase, but I want to get either the GMC Denali Road Bike (http://www.walmart.com/ip/GMC-Denali-700c-Men-s-Road-Bike-Large/12080282) or the Sam's Club Jeep Compass Hybrid (http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod5340306&navAction=#desc). Both seem to have decent features and while I am leaning towards the Hybrid because of its dual functionality and agility, I think road bikes just look cooler and can ride faster. They also look more mature and grown-up. Which do I get? Sorry for the noobiness and the basic questions. Thank you :idea:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Hybrid. If you stick with it, you might want to get a road bike later. But given your history and needs, I'm 99% sure you'd be happier with a hybrid. As for coolness, riding a city bike in the city is plenty cool.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Hybrid or mtn bike with only front suspension and some road slicks. Reason being you have back issues and will be more comfortable being more upright which both of the aforementioned will provide.
Also, I would recommend going to a local bike shop over either if those two. Reason is there is a service component to riding a bike and that extra money you pay gets you a better bike often with service for at least a year included. The 2 you listed has none and if it does it is generally nit by anyone good at fixing bikes.
Lastly if you don't like the bike the ones from LBS will be worth more if you want to sell


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

But take care about how you'll use a bicycle for "errands" in NYC. If you leave a bike locked somewhere in NYC, it won't be there when you get back. Not even Kryptonite will take the risk.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/13/opinion/bike-thief.html?_r=1&scp=2&sq=bicycle%20theft&st=cse


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with *psycleridr*, check out the local bike shops or hit up Craigslist (if money is tight). There are tons of cheap options here in NYC via Craigslist, rather than buying a hokey-pokey from Sams Club/Walmart! A simple fixed gear/single speed will only set you back a couple hundred bucks...and there is practically zero maintenance required.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Just another vote for a hybrid. A road bike is for more than casually riding around town and doing errands (although I use a road bike for those things). I think at this point, you'll be happier on a hybrid. They are more upright (so more comfortable for shorter rides), more versatile, easier to fit, less expensive, and not as twitchy as a road bike so you'll feel more in control and it'll feel more familiar to ride. I also want to cast a vote for buying from an LBS - you can get a decent hybrid for a few hundred bucks. you'll be much happier with a low - mid end hybrid from an LBS than from Sam's club. It'll ride smoother, work better, and feel nicer. Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Get a hybrid.... and I advise going to a good local bike shop in NYC. They'll size you properly and fit the bike to you. That is how you will get the hang of basic biking, because you'll enjoy riding a properly fitted bike more.

A hybrid will come with meatier tires... and since the roads aren't the greatest in manhattan, you'll appreciate the extra comfort from the extra volume.

Plus, you see people in Manhattan riding all types of bikes....

don't forget... with the bike lanes, there is a stop light for bikes also... as vehicular traffic still needs to make a turn... so try not to run them.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hybrid for the city


----------



## Dr.J.Watson (Apr 1, 2012)

Get a hybrid, but a decent one, to start out. If you are not mechanically inclined, try Danny's Cycles on 2nd around 87th. If anything goes wrong, you will have somebody there to back you up. If you are mechanically inclined, and can do adjustments and wheel trueing, you can venture online to check out offerings from Bikes Direct, Performance and Nashbar. I took a look at the Wal-Mart bikes just now, and the Schwinn Solitaire http://www.walmart.com/ip/700C-Men-s-Schwinn-Solitaire-Hybrid-Bike/13398140 actually looked nice for a city bike. It is listed at $249, but you will be responsible for any adjustments. However, you can always return it. As far as Craig's List is concerned, visit friends and relatives in the suburbs on the weekends and hit hit their CL, or a few garage sales.


----------



## hoblxblood (Apr 5, 2012)

walmart? lol...


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

I would simply not ride bikes if I had never gotten into road bikes.

Most hybrids, and pretty much all wallmart bikes feel like the crap you had as a kid. This is fine, but at least for me it provides no real inperation or passion to ride. The efficiency/power transfer/handling on my first road bike ride was a whole new thing, and quite a bit different to the tooling around I had done as a kid. With out that extra something there really would not have been the same draw to me.

So I usually try to encourage people to look into road bikes... But depending on the condition of your back, you may ride less if its painful so the road bike may not work for you.

If you can handle it, I really find road bikes to not only be more fun, but more encouraging and rewarding to ride harder as well.


----------



## art fulley (Aug 2, 2012)

hybrid-one good pothole, and your roadbike is messed up.


----------



## Albici (Aug 14, 2011)

Ii just returned from my 1st visit to NYC yesterday. We were looking for a specific Italian restaurant in SOHO and stopped in a bike store for directions. great guys, recommend you consider going there. 
It's called http://bicyclehabitat.com/
manhattan: 244 & 250 Lafayette St (Soho) - (212) 431-3315 Map + Hours.

Oh, I have both types of bikes, suggest you go hybrid. Besides comfort, easier to add racks, etc.


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

I vote: Relaxed-fit sturdy roadbike. 

As Scryan said, the difference in the way a roadbike rolls, vs. hybrids/Walmart bikes, makes all the difference. If you'd be comfortable on a hybrid with your back, you should be comfy on a relaxed fit roadbike. Most of the lower-end roadbikes will be tough enough for NYC- i.e. high-spoke-count wheels and no delicate carbon-fibre stuff.

DO NOT buy a Denali or Sam's Club special! The only benefit to them, is that they are among the few bikes that no one will steal! Those bikes are extremely heavy, and you will get quickly frustrated/bored and not want to ride. Plus, many of their parts are not standard bike parts, and when they break (as they will quickly) it can be nearly impossible to get replacements; or cost more than what the whole bike is worth to upgrade to "real" parts.

A roadbike glides easily along; is light and nimble. You can give a few pedal strokes, and be surprised how far you can just coast....or keep pedaling, and be surprised at the speeds you can attain. Other bikes=struggle. 

There are lots of places that rent bikes in NYC. See if you can't rent a real roadbike and then a hybrid- to both see if you're comfy on the roadbike, and to see how much more efficient it is than the others. 

If it wasn't for roadbikes, I'd have no interest in cycling.

Denalis are to cycling what Yugos, Renaults and shopping carts are to driving.


----------

